# Overclocking Keeps Resetting



## grunbold157

Have a quick question in regards to overclocking my CPU. Im currently using AMD Overdrive to overclock my CPU from 3.4Ghz to 4.0Ghz. It is completely stable and im having no issues except for one thing which is minor. Every time restart or turn off my PC the CPU defaults back to 3.4Ghz and I have to set it back to 4.0Ghz again with AMD Overdrive. Is there anyway I can make it stay at 4.0Ghz permanently? Ive tried doing it in BIOS but everything having to do with my CPU levels is greyed out and I cant adjust it. Even if I reset everything back to default. Any advice would be great and my system parts are listed below. 

*Motherboard*
ASUS M5A88-V EVO*
CPU *
AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition 3.4Ghz AM3


----------



## Tyree

I'm not familiar with AMD but perhaps it is designed to default to stock settings when the PC is shut down?
Using the Bios, the best option for OC'ing, will resolve that problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee

have you saved the settings?

if so then it would suggest to me that your overclock is not stable.

Did you stress test your system after overclocking?


----------



## cyricc

greenbrucelee said:


> have you saved the settings?





tyree said:


> Using the Bios, the best option for OC'ing, will resolve that problem.



I used AMD Overdrive in the recent past, only for cpu fan control, as I overclocked through BIOS. From my experience, even saving the settings (mine were to put my cpu fan at 80% fan speed), telling the application to launch on start up, never worked, I would have to manually launch the program and configure my cpu fan speed every boot. I would recommend putting your OC rates into BIOS, and using AMD OD as a monitoring tool.


----------



## greenbrucelee

cyricc said:


> I used AMD Overdrive in the recent past, only for cpu fan control, as I overclocked through BIOS. From my experience, even saving the settings (mine were to put my cpu fan at 80% fan speed), telling the application to launch on start up, never worked, I would have to manually launch the program and configure my cpu fan speed every boot. I would recommend putting your OC rates into BIOS, and using AMD OD as a monitoring tool.


That's interesting to know cyricc. Sounds like the overdrive is pretty pointless then if it doesn't save settings.

To the OP the BIOS is the best place to OC always has been. Software can be dodgy sometimes.


----------



## cjdelphi

i'm curious how the software is able to OC it at all.... too bad MB manufactures stopped allowing you to set the voltage/clock speed via jumpers.

Solution to the problem would be to simply have the program run on startup so you can do what you need without having to manually run it (if it indeed does oc it)


----------

